# Tire Blowout



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

went for a week to raystown lake resort and had a great time.. on the way back we experienced our first blowout on the trailer. I really didnt know until i came to a light on route 30 near Gap PA and something didnt feel right .. anyway i got it changed with the help of a passerby and fellow camper.. dont know his name but it is nice knowing people still help people in need.. there was some damage to the copper gas lines and weather barrier material.. not a huge deal.. My main concern is with the tire wheel package that keystone puts on the campers that seem barely enough for the job.. the tires are the 14 inch variety and are in good shape good tread and no dry rot.. I check pressure always also.. i know that some have gone with 15" and a D or E rated LT tire also does this require an axle flip any info or advice is appreciated.. gvw on my trailer is i think 8500 lbs i will be the first to tell you we bring too much junk camping with us and probably overload the trailer often with fresh water...coolers... kids toys and enough food and clothes to stay 3 times longer than scheduled.. also i will take the poo home with me often and take care of it at home if the line at the dump station is to long...


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear about yoru tire blowout. That can really throw lemons at an otherwise great camping weekend. I share with you your concerned thoughts on the marginal design of RV tire systems. I also do not believe that the RV manufacturers will ever change their design process. Too much competition and pressure to keep prioes down. I occasionally read of tire blow-out issues and just keep my fingers crossed that it is not my time yet. No blow-outs yet in 7 years with a TT (where is that wood to knock on!!). However, there are many things that can be done to keep the demons away. I have already upgraded to a quality Maxxis Tire and when from a C to D rating. You really may want to re-think about your "packing and traveling weight". This could be causing substantial additional stress on the tires. I make it a habit not to ever tow at more than 85% of the TT GVWR. With my GVWR at around 7500# this means that I keep my tow weight at 6400# or less. Been able to do that OK even with DW and two DDs and have the DW focused on helping keep the weights down when packing. I always whenever possible tow with Black/Gray tanks empty or close to empty. Tank weight adds up very quick with even 1/3-2/3 full. Fresh tank is at 1/3 when we tow. I also occasionaly purge the TT of unnecessy junk that is not ever used. Lastly, I have not yet purchased a TPMS - but that is on the list for Christmas (to myself) this year.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

no need to do LT - most will suggest against it........... i would however go up a rating and if you can do the wheel one bigger............... i think you will find on your set up that if you did the springs up one rating, wheel up 1 size and rating and the ezflex shackle/wetbolt kit ............. you will see/feel a difference

depending on how long you were on one wheel/tire on the flat side....you may have seriously stressed out that tire that didnt go down......


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I also have the 14" wheels and was concerned with my tires being at the maximum load.

I upgraded the 14" tires to 10 ply D rated Kumho tires. They are the only D rated tire
available in 14" to my knowledge. They have a much higher load rating than the stock tires.
I ordered mine from Tirerack.com.

I have been very happy with them.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> I also have the 14" wheels and was concerned with my tires being at the maximum load.
> 
> I upgraded the 14" tires to 10 ply D rated Kumho tires. They are the only D rated tire
> available in 14" to my knowledge. They have a much higher load rating than the stock tires.
> ...


I have to say it again Kumho 857 tires should be the only tires allowed on 14" wheels on Outback trailers. These tires are the only D rated tires one can find, and I found mine at Tire Rack.

I've had three blowouts in three years, one of which caused two thousand dollars in damage - luckily insurance covered it. Since switch to the Kumho 857's I haven't had a problem in two years of towing, and I tow anywhere from 4000 to 8000 miles a year with them.


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

clarkely said:


> no need to do LT - most will suggest against it........... i would however go up a rating and if you can do the wheel one bigger............... i think you will find on your set up that if you did the springs up one rating, wheel up 1 size and rating and the ezflex shackle/wetbolt kit ............. you will see/feel a difference
> 
> depending on how long you were on one wheel/tire on the flat side....you may have seriously stressed out that tire that didnt go down......


I seen on here the wetbolt ez flex combo.. i think it was you that started the thread .. what does it do? did you do the work yourself? I've swapped out springs and an axle on a boat trailer before not sure if i want to take on that job during prime camping season...and I do agree about the stress on the other tire.. we have a short trip planned this weekend maybe 30 miles away should i worry? thanks


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

clark is this the same guy your talking about? http://www.dexteraxle.com/inc/sdetail/18100


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

I agree with the others that the Kuhmos load range D are probably the best way to go if you have to stick with 14" wheels. We wanted to do that with our old trailer, but Tire Rack was out of stock. The only other Load Range D's we could find in ST205/75R14 where Kendra Karriers marketed by Martin Wheel and sold by Northern Tool. Yes, they are Chinese, but they seemed like good heavy tires. We ran them about 12,000 miles over 3 years without even a hint of problems - were still looking good when we traded the trailer in. Make sure your wheels are rated for the 65 psi pressure load range D's need.

Our new trailer has 15" load range D's ......


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Livin4weekenz said:


> clark is this the same guy your talking about? http://www.dexteraxl...c/sdetail/18100


yes that is it - make sure you choose the correct set - they have different ones for different eye to eye measurements and axle ratings - look and make sure what your axle ratings are.........

I know several of us who all went up one tire rating - you have to make sure your wheels are rated for it - On mine i had wheels only rated for 65psi/D rated tires - so i had to upgrade the wheels and tires ....... moving up to 15" wheels would give you a lot of options on d rated tires.

i had posted some photo's and write ups in a mod thread

pm me for email or phone number if you need to pick my brain on what i did ..... or post on the sites - up to you....


----------

